# What is this HR mod 632 .32 SW/SWL worth?



## FilledWithChill (Aug 1, 2012)

I am looking to buy this weapon here and I want to know what it is worth?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If it's "like new," it might be worth as much as $150.00; but I wouldn't pay that much for it, because I think that it has little practical utility.

...And it's not a collectors' item, either.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Yeah, $100~$150 if you want it just for the novelty. It will punch holes in paper, bounce tin cans and give you the experience of having owned and shot that revovler.

I've bought some pretty seemingly useless guns in my time, but gained a little broader knowledge having done so.

Bob Wright


----------

